# What to do with NEW old stock Tange Pro Struts?



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of spankin-new Tange Pro Struts forks for, get this, $5. Did any bikes come with them or are these aftermarket-only? They have a 1-1/8" threaded steerer so I could probably find something to put them on, but then they wouldn't be new any more!

Any historical information would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Re:


> What to do with NEW old stock Tange Pro Struts?


1.Attach to Trek Antelope.
2.Douse generously with gasoline.
3.Set on fire.
4.Ghost jump.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

It sounds like you don't have a specific need for this fork, but could "find something to put them on." If it was me, that would be a clue to sell them off (ebay?) and use the funds to get something you actually need (or want) for your own bike. If it's a new fork, like you say, then you may be able to make a couple bucks. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mechagouki said:


> Re:
> 
> 1.Attach to Trek Antelope.
> 2.Douse generously with gasoline.
> ...


LOL! 2nd'ed!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.watchmojo.com/tv/Hulu/Twentieth Century Fox/5537482/


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

mhickey79 said:


> It sounds like you don't have a specific need for this fork, but could "find something to put them on." If it was me, that would be a clue to sell them off (ebay?) and use the funds to get something you actually need (or want) for your own bike. If it's a new fork, like you say, then you may be able to make a couple bucks. Or maybe that's just me.


Well of course I could resell them, but...dude, I figured someone in the Vintage Retro Classic forum could appreciate this rare find. Anything from the mid 90's and earlier that didn't come from a dimestore is getting hard to find in good condition, let alone new.

These are pretty high-end for elastomer forks, remembering that this was a fairly good tech for the early 1990's. Super light, I'm kind of surprised that nobody has more history on this model.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember them getting rave revues in one mag but once they hit the floor reality set in. They sucked. Steered worse than most anything else on the market at the time. Less travel than stated. Not durable.

That aside. NOS anything from that era is cool.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

make it a lamp. Seriously.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

You need to source 2 more.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

mhickey79 said:


> It sounds like you don't have a specific need for this fork, but could "find something to put them on." If it was me, that would be a clue to sell them off (ebay?) and use the funds to get something you actually need (or want) for your own bike. If it's a new fork, like you say, then you may be able to make a couple bucks. Or maybe that's just me.





chefmiguel said:


> make it a lamp. Seriously.


I think we have a winner! Seriously, these things look cool, retro and clean. Better than hanging them on the wall!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Did you know that...*



Crashman1 said:


> I just picked up a pair of spankin-new Tange Pro Struts forks for, get this, $5. Did any bikes come with them or are these aftermarket-only? They have a 1-1/8" threaded steerer so I could probably find something to put them on, but then they wouldn't be new any more!
> 
> Any historical information would be GREATLY appreciated!


...if you search for images on "Tange Pro Struts" some really strange stuff turns up? I think I had a set of those on a low/mid range Gary Fisher from 1993/94 and they were far from the worst fork of that time period but are pretty grim compared to modern forks.










I guess _she's_ doing some sort of "pro-strut".


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

tl1 said:


> ...if you search for images on "Tange Pro Struts" some really strange stuff turns up? I think I had a set of those on a low/mid range Gary Fisher from 1993/94 and they were far from the worst fork of that time period but are pretty grim compared to modern forks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the Mid-West.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Well bless your elastomer suspended soul*



jeff said:


> Gotta love the Mid-West.


I think mine were just Tange Struts without the "Pro". Does anyone know if Tange ever marketed any mountain-biking products with the name "Poon-Tange"? Seems like a tremendous lost opportunity if they didn't.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

poontange was a chensheng knockup


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Crashman1 said:


> These are pretty high-end for elastomer forks,


No, they're not.



Crashman1 said:


> remembering that this was a fairly good tech for the early 1990's. Super light, I'm kind of surprised that nobody has more history on this model.


I think they were pretty unpopular and thats why you're not finding much info on them.

Still fun to find NOS stuff though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy's right. These were not nice or desirable forks in their day. I don't think I ever saw a pair other than in a magazine. In other words, nobody wanted one. $5? I think the local scrap yard gives $40 a ton. How much do they weigh?


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Could you post a picture of them?*



Crashman1 said:


> Well of course I could resell them, but...dude, I figured someone in the Vintage Retro Classic forum could appreciate this rare find. Anything from the mid 90's and earlier that didn't come from a dimestore is getting hard to find in good condition, let alone new.
> 
> These are pretty high-end for elastomer forks, remembering that this was a fairly good tech for the early 1990's. Super light, I'm kind of surprised that nobody has more history on this model.


I really cannot find a photo of the Tange "Pro" Struts, just the rigid Tange "Struts", the suspension "Struts", the Bontrager look-alike rigid Tange forks and the Tange Shockblades. I literally don't know what they are and now I'm curious. Danke.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

tl1 said:


> I really cannot find a photo of the Tange "Pro" Struts, just the rigid Tange "Struts", the suspension "Struts", the Bontrager look-alike rigid Tange forks and the Tange Shockblades. I literally don't know what they are and now I'm curious. Danke.


The Shockblades......That's what I was ranting about.

Too many Dead shows. My memory is...um..ah....what were we talking about?


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Any fork with 38 mm of travel*



jeff said:


> The Shockblades......That's what I was ranting about.
> 
> Too many Dead shows. My memory is...um..ah....what were we talking about?


...is bound to suck pretty hard.  It doesn't sound like that little travel is even worth the weight penalty and loss of torsional rigidity over a rigid fork. The rigid one with replaceable blades was of course the Switchblade.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

These the 3D Violet ???? Hell, I'll find something to use them on....Heck, I'll even race on 'em ...


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

old'skool said:


> These the 3D Violet ???? Hell, I'll find something to use them on....Heck, I'll even race on 'em ...


Huh? Kind of blue, maybe violet...Anyway they're gone, I put them on eBay and got eleven times what I paid for them. I figured that even though they were cool to look at, it would be even cooler if someone were to put them on a bike.

Man those things were awesome, the lightest suspension fork I've ever felt and the best action I've felt from an elastomer fork. Still not as good as hydraulics though, and too little travel for most riders.


----------



## Atcher service (Sep 13, 2011)

REI used them on the pondarosa 
as a matter of fact why iam at this very site today was to find a diagram of the internal parts,
as i sold / gave away the bike yesterday for 175.00 sold it as fully functional .he wanted fenders put on
that's where i noticed that one side of fork was none functional. and iam going to have to eat the cost of repairing / replacing forks so shoot me a price if you still have them and anyone with knowledge of a diagram of the internal parts could still use those


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

Atcher service said:


> REI used them on the pondarosa
> as a matter of fact why iam at this very site today was to find a diagram of the internal parts,
> as i sold / gave away the bike yesterday for 175.00 sold it as fully functional .he wanted fenders put on
> that's where i noticed that one side of fork was none functional. and iam going to have to eat the cost of repairing / replacing forks so shoot me a price if you still have them and anyone with knowledge of a diagram of the internal parts could still use those


Sorry, when I couldn't find anything to put them on I sold them for $55. I figured I'd rather let someone else enjoy them then use them as a vanity item.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Atcher service said:


> REI used them on the pondarosa
> as a matter of fact why iam at this very site today was to find a diagram of the internal parts,
> as i sold / gave away the bike yesterday for 175.00 sold it as fully functional .he wanted fenders put on
> that's where i noticed that one side of fork was none functional. and iam going to have to eat the cost of repairing / replacing forks so shoot me a price if you still have them and anyone with knowledge of a diagram of the internal parts could still use those


Buddy. I've been down this road and it lead to nothing but frustration. Just throw a rigid fork on there and be done with the whole business.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mhickey79 said:


> Buddy. I've been down this road and it lead to nothing but frustration. Just throw a rigid fork on there and be done with the whole business.


how did you know what the question was?:thumbsup:


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

tl1 said:


> I really cannot find a photo of the Tange "Pro" Struts, just the rigid Tange "Struts", the suspension "Struts", the Bontrager look-alike rigid Tange forks and the Tange Shockblades. I literally don't know what they are and now I'm curious. Danke.


Here you go:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

DOH!!!! i wish i had seen this sooner.... exactly what i am looking for to replace my shot tange struts. I have seen where some have refurbished them with springs. Anyone have any ideas on that? My bike is a 1993 Park Pre Alu-Max in excellent condition... except for the front suspension. Thanks


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Wings-Suspension, innovative suspension tuning for mountain bikes

maybe you can find something to replace them...


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

yes i saw this website too. Looks promising. I sent an email to their info address and am hoping to get some good news  Thanks rudy.


----------



## Crashman1 (May 17, 2011)

anj said:


> DOH!!!! i wish i had seen this sooner.... exactly what i am looking for to replace my shot tange struts. I have seen where some have refurbished them with springs. Anyone have any ideas on that? My bike is a 1993 Park Pre Alu-Max in excellent condition... except for the front suspension. Thanks


Ah, that's too bad. I sold these for...I believe $58...because I figured someone else needed them more than I. Otherwise they'd have been a wall decoration, though the guy who recommended making a lamp of them was brilliant!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Heh. I was just about to mention some Parkpre bikes using them them in 1993, and then clicked page 2... For some reason I remember a bike review in Mountain Biking magazine of one, on a fairly low end bike. They thought the fork was pretty meh even back then. That was the 'Struts' rather than 'Pro Struts' model though.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah it's def a low end front suspension but i thought i may have difficulty replacing it since the fork stem on it is 1". The bike is old but it's in very good shape and i thought i could use it a while longer until i have to give in and get a much needed upgrade.  Am working on it now actually.


----------

